# KDE in het Nederlands?

## cobnet

Hoi,

ik ben van het Vlaams gedeelte van België en had graag KDE (en gnome en...) in het Nederlands gehad. 'k Heb al zitten snuisteren in de Gentoo localisatie gids en daar zei men om "export LANG="nl_BE@euro" in /etc/profile te zetten:

```
# /etc/profile:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.15 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

export LANG="nl_BE@euro"

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

...

```

Dan heb ik ook nog een "emerge kde-i18n-nl" gedaan en dan had ik gedacht (gehoopt) dat KDE in het Nederlands zou verschijnen, maar helaas. Wat ben ik vergeten/wat heb ik verkeerd gedaan?

(mss een idee om op te nemen in de localisatiegids?)

grtn

cobnet

----------

## Braempje

Ergens in het controlecenter van KDE staat een vlaggetje met language of zoiets, en kies daar eens Nederlands   :Wink: 

Ik kan je de exacte namen niet vertellen, want ik werk in het Nederlands   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cobnet

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> Ergens in het controlecenter van KDE staat een vlaggetje met language of zoiets, en kies daar eens Nederlands  
> 
> Ik kan je de exacte namen niet vertellen, want ik werk in het Nederlands  

 

Onder "Personalisation" is er "Country & Language", maar daar kan ik helaas enkel Engels kiezen  :Sad: .

Maar mss is m'n manier van werken verkeerd (met die emerge kde-i18n-nl), hoe heb jij KDE in het Nederlands gekregen?

----------

## wdconinc

Hoi,

Bij mij lukt het, gewoon kde-i18n-nl ge-emerged.  Je moet wel in KDE eerst nog die taal toevoegen (add language).  Dan verschijnt Nederlands ook in het lijstje, boven Engels (en Nederlands is meteen geselecteerd als standaard taal).

Bij mij draait heel mijn systeem traditioneel in het Engels.  Ik ben nog uit de tijd dat er amper meerdere talen gesupport werden.  Ooit heb ik nog een update gedaan naar een eerste SuSE-versie die (spectaculair!) ondersteuning voor Duits had  :Wink: 

Groeten

Wouter

----------

## cobnet

Bij "Add language" kan ik enkel Engels kiezen  :Sad: . Kan het zijn dat ik ook nog een "emerge kde-i18n" moet doen? Maar da's wel 141,335 kB groot  :Sad: . De omschrijving zegt alvast niet veel over wat het doet:

```
app-i18n/kde-i18n

Latest version available: 3.1.1

Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

Size of downloaded files: 141,335 kB

Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

Description: KDE 3.1.1 - i18n: kde-i18n

```

Wouter, heb jij kde-i18n staan of weet iemand waarvoor die kde-i18n dient?

----------

## wdconinc

Hej,

Ik heb geen kde-i18n geinstalleerd staan.  Het moet dus lukken zonder.

Ik denk dat kde-i18n de taalinstellingen afhaalt voor alle mogelijke talen, maar ik kan dat niet opmaken uit de ebuild (die er trouwens vreemd uitziet, iemand die weet wat die 'inherit' doet?)

Probeer anders eens om kde-i18n-nl te unmerge en terug te emergen.  Misschien kan je die dan wel toevoegen in KDE control center.

greetz

wouter

----------

## Braempje

Normaal moet het lukken met alleen kde-i18n-nl, want i18n staat gewoon voor internationalisation, en dat zou dus als het nodig is gemerged moeten worden. Beetje raar dat het niet lukt...    :Confused: 

Heb je al een gesynct voor de allernieuwste kde ed?

----------

## cobnet

'k Heb eerst een "emerge -C kde-i18n-nl" gedaan, gevolgd door een "emerge kde-i18n-nl" en heb dan nog maar es een "emerge kde-i18n-fr" gedaan, maar noch Nederlands, noch Frans staat in m'n KDE talen  :Sad: .

Als kde-base heb ik versie 3.0.4-r3, zou het daaraan kunnen liggen ('t probleem is dat ik "benauwd" ben om up te graden, daar ik zeker m'n windowmanager nodig heb  :Sad: , kan het me m.a.w. niet echt permitteren dat het grondig fout gaat  :Sad:  )

Iemand toevallig nog suggesties?

----------

## wdconinc

Probeer eens kde-i18n-nl-3.0.4-r3 te emergen ipv 3.1.1.  Misschien zijn die niet compatibel.

wouter

----------

## cobnet

 *wdconinc wrote:*   

> Probeer eens kde-i18n-nl-3.0.4-r3 te emergen ipv 3.1.1.  Misschien zijn die niet compatibel.

 

Een "emerge -p kde-i18n-nl-3.0.4-r3" geeft "there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "kde-i18n-nl-3.0.4-r3"". Of is dat een apart commando?

Anders wacht ik gewoon tot dees weekend voor een volledige "emerge kde", volgende week kan ik het me wat meer permitteren van de boel naar de kl*ten te helpen   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## wdconinc

Als je een versienummer opgeeft dan moet je er een "=" voorzetten (of een ander logisch teken, > < >= ...).  Bovendien heb ik gemerkt dat er geen r3 bestaat van de i18n-nl, dus 

```
emerge -p =kde-i18n-nl-3.0.4
```

 zou de job moeten klaren.

Btw, bij mij ging de overgang van kde 3.0 naar kde 3.1 vlekke(n)loos...  In een paar jaar tijd ben ik van kde-hater (de eerste kde's van de 2.0 serie gingen enorm traag) geevolueerd naar iemand die moeilijk te overtuigen is om een andere wm te installeren op mijn computer.

groeten

wouter

----------

## Braempje

Zonder een windowmanager-flamewar te willen starten: installeer bijvoorbeeld fluxbox even, en van daar kan je alles starten. Dan emerge je de nieuwste kde, en het is orde. Sowieso kan je best als je upgrade van een oudere versie gewoon niet unmergen, maar gewoon upgraden:

```
emerge -u kde
```

Dan geniet je zonder problemen een nieuwe kde.

----------

## cobnet

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> [...] Sowieso kan je best als je upgrade van een oudere versie gewoon niet unmergen, maar gewoon upgraden:
> 
> ```
> emerge -u kde
> ```
> ...

 

Helaas is dit niet het geval, 'k heb dus die emerge -u kde geprobeerd, maar bij het opstarten van kde-3.1.1a (slaat die a op alpha?, als dit zo is is het toch nogal raar vind ik dat Gentoo dit zomaar bij iedereen installeert bij een emerge -u kde):

Could not find mime type application/octet-stream

No mime types installed

Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.

In het K-menu heb ik enkel:

```
Bookmarks

Recent Documents

Quick browser

---------------

Run command...

---------------

Configure panel

Lock screen

Logout
```

Als ik een programma wens te starten, dan krijg ik fouten in de trend van "could not find Home.desktop". Hmm, gelukkig werkt KDE 3.0.4 ook nog, wel in het Engels, maar bon, het werkt  :Smile: ...

Een ander probleem is dat ik nu maar 18Mb schijfruimte meer vrij heb (damn, ik had die wat ruimer moeten nemen). Hoe kan ik "ballast" weggooien, of hoe kan ik makkelijk weten welk pakket al die ruimte inneemt? Ik heb Gnome als windowmanager staan, maar gebruik die haast nooit, wat niet weghoudt dat het wel kan voorvallen ik een programma gebruik die van de Gnome libraries gebruik maakt... Kan ik hier misschien wat ruimte inwinnen?

----------

## cobnet

 *wdconinc wrote:*   

> Als je een versienummer opgeeft dan moet je er een "=" voorzetten (of een ander logisch teken, > < >= ...).  Bovendien heb ik gemerkt dat er geen r3 bestaat van de i18n-nl, dus 
> 
> ```
> emerge -p =kde-i18n-nl-3.0.4
> ```
> ...

 

Daar een "emerge -up kde" niet gelukt is heb ik dan maar es die "emerge =kde-i18n-nl-3.0.4" en nu kan ik idd Nederlands toevoegen aan KDE  :Smile: 

Ik zit wel nog altijd met die allernieuwste, niet-werkende KDE, weet soms iemand toevallig hoe ik die veilig kan verwijderen, m.a.w. zodat mijn KDE 3.0.4 ZEKER nog blijft werken? Anders laat ik het gewoon staan hoor, een beetje meer of minder schijfruimte doet er nt toe...

----------

## cobnet

[quote="cobnet"]

Een ander probleem is dat ik nu maar 18Mb schijfruimte meer vrij heb (damn, ik had die wat ruimer moeten nemen).[...]/quote]

Dit is ondertussen ook al opgelost  :Smile:  :

```

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*

rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*

```

----------

